# safer way of getting eggs(in news today)



## GD (Jul 13, 2013)

kisspeptin in the news for being a safer option in EC and lowers the risk of OHSS.

Gota be good news?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the story (as told by the BBC) - sounds like brilliant news!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-28352363

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there, yeah I read this but it didn't give u any stas on whether the level of Stims versus #eggs/quality were the same or not?? Guess I'm too used to dr google.   I'm glad for any IF story to make the headlines and it may become v useful for pcos sufferers. Definitely worth noting on FF


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

If it reduces the risk of OHSS then all the better for those who struggle, particularly those with PCOS.


----------

